# injection changes



## gem123 (Jul 6, 2010)

hi my daughter has only been diagnosed for a month and shes 3 years old, her bloods are really unstable and shes just started to refuse food, and her bloods are low more frequently,  so the nurse thinks it may be better if shes on 4 injections instead .
i am hoping this will help her and give us some flexability has anyone had experiences with this?
thanks for your your time


----------



## Copepod (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess some parents will be along soon, but the only extra information I'd ask of you / your daughter is how does she react to her exisisting 2 injections per day? If they're not too much of a problem, then doubling to 4 per day might not be too much of a problem. There would probably be a slight increase in blood testing frequency until you get basal & bolus doses worked out, hopefully with DSN on phone, and then more normal monitoring schedule to keep track of growth, activity, weather, infections etc.
I'm pretty sure she'll want the flexibility once she gets to primary school - dinner time & afternoon clubs, for example - and certainly by secondary school. If she starts sooner rather than later, she can probably administer her own insulin in a few years, although she'd still need adult supervision of dose.


----------



## gem123 (Jul 7, 2010)

hi copepod thanks for your reply, she has tolerated the injections quite well from the start really. our problem was mainly the blood testing but even with that she has got used to them now. so im thinking an extra two injections should be o.k, we test her blood at least 6 times in the day then 2 -6 times in night will it be more testing than this? 
im really finding it hard to get her to eat i feel like its a constant battle, teas are fine its snacks we struggle with, and breakfast as shes used to one bowl of bad(sugar puffs) and one good (porridge or wheatabix) she has always loved her breakfast and was known to have crumpets and pancakes too then she would just graze thoughtout the day and have a good tea then but now im lucky if i can get half a bowl of porridge down her,
 but maybe its because shes having quite a few lows through the night and just isn't even hungry? 
my head is spinning im so tired all the time and snappy wiv my partner(only him tho poor thing) and just wish for one day without the worry of diabetes thanks for your tme xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 7, 2010)

graham was on 2 injection for about 6 months and then we started on 4 inj.  graham was not even 4 yers old then  so dont worry


----------



## gewatts (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh yes yes yes - 4 a day so great compared to 2 a day. Katie was 2 when she was dxd and we had 3 1/2 years on 2 a day - it was terrible - constant battles with food as she was not a good eater. Her levels were all over the place. I so wish we'd been moved onto 4 a day sooner - I didn't even know 4 a day was possible until I joined this forum! She moved to 4 a day at Easter and life is so much better. Once you master carb counting (which is easier than you might think!) then the battle with food should disappear. We always give Katie her injection after the meal so that she can leave what she wants.  No more battles!! We just battle over other things now like what she wears!!


----------



## rspence (Jul 8, 2010)

*4 per day*

hiya,

we've only ever done 4 per day but i'm glad about that when i hear of the 2 per day struggles. to be honest JP who'll be 3 in september is a rubbish eater too but with the 4 per day regime &carb counting we can just let him eat whatever and insulin balance it afterwards!!

only thing i would say is don't think the grass is always greener on the other side - i think i do a good job at managing the carb counting regime and his blood levels are still all over the place. just wanted to say that in case you change over and still find a range of results and feel like you're doing it wrong. i think in the early months it is fairly hit and miss!

well done for surviving the first month,

rachel


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 8, 2010)

Carly is on 2 injections a day too, only been diagnosed last month, in past few days she get more hypo! (yesterday was worse she had 6!!) Her nurse is thinking about giving her another injection at lunch time so she will probably have 4 a day soon, I believe it will help


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 8, 2010)

Gem: it's also a nightmare to try and feed Carly (only just 2 years old now) so that is why she is getting more hypo lately! At moment she is eating bits of everything!! You cant really force kids that ages to eat or expect them to understand to eat to get well... grrr!!


----------



## gem123 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey thanks u everyone for my replys, gewatts your words are very reasuring!! i know its not going to be easy and is gonna take her a while to get stable but the insulin balancing after eating sounds v good lol! im very lucky to have a very good diabetic team behind me to teach me the ins and outs does anyone know any good websites about carb counting? i hoping that when things settle down that she will go back to how she ate before as she did enjoy her food, and ruth i really feel for you, shannons had 3 or 4 but not six!! i totally know how u feel, i hope that you are in touch with a good diabetic nurse as i feel that helps loads  best of luck hun xxx


----------



## gewatts (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure about any websites Gem. I pretty much taught myself carb counting. We use the Salter 1440 nutritional scales great (?10 off ebay). We also use the Map fat and calorie counter book (does carbs too) and the Collins Gem carb counter book. These 2 books are very similar and you probably won't need both of them! They are great as they are small enough to fit in your handbag. We've got a wipe down memo board in the kitchen and we write down everything as we're cooking/serving up. That helps too. A lot if food has nutrional info on it anyway. The Tesco website is good if you reaslise you've thrown packaging away - it tell you the nutritional info all their products. I'm waffling now so I'll stop!! Good luck x


----------



## gem123 (Jul 9, 2010)

hey gwatts thanks for that don't worry i waffle all the time my fella gets sick of me i tell myself i waffle so i don't go crazy wiv all the thought of diabetes lol!!


----------

